# US Marines 245th Birthday



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2020)

U.S. Marines
The Few, The Proud


----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2020)

I have spent quite a bit of time with the Marines and I have had a lot of them work for me.
They were good at their jobs and always fun to have around.
But, LOL they were always up to something and "needed close watching."
You could "lose your shirt" if you were not careful.

But, these are the people you want around when things get rough.

Pecos,
Commander US Navy Retired

and never pass up an opportunity to go to one of their Birthday Balls. They do it right!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

My son and grandson.
...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My son and grandson.
> View attachment 132788...View attachment 132789


They look like you, Ken. Especially your son. So handsome!


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## hawkdon (Nov 10, 2020)

That's a lot of  Birthday Candles!!!! semper fi !!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My son and grandson.
> View attachment 132788...View attachment 132789


Handsome gentlemen, both, Ken.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

My grandfather was a lifelong Marine beginning in 1916 and retiring in 1940. He then worked for the Marine Corps until he retired fully in 1955.


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2020)

People used to ask me why did I join the Marines, instead of just waiting to be drafted. I didn't know it at the time that what I told them was the reason that some of the other guys joined also. I found this out while we were in boot camp. I thought the Marines had the best looking uniform.


----------



## oldman (Nov 10, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I have spent quite a bit of time with the Marines and I have had a lot of them work for me.
> They were good at their jobs and always fun to have around.
> But, LOL they were always up to something and "needed close watching."
> You could "lose your shirt" if you were not careful.
> ...


The special forces guys were worse. They had a language of their own. Some of the words they spoke, I never knew what they were talking about. On the other hand, you wanted them with you if the crap started.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2020)

911 said:


> People used to ask me why did I join the Marines, instead of just waiting to be drafted. I didn't know it at the time that what I told them was the reason that some of the other guys joined also. I found this out while we were in boot camp. I thought the Marines had the best looking uniform.


They do have pretty sharp uniforms and one of the things that is good about the Corp is that they are strict in controlling the quality of their uniforms. The other services allow people to buy foreign made cheap stuff that uses substandard fabrics and poor construction. That is one reason why Marines look sharp. The other is their fitness levels and grooming standards.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2020)

My dad, on the right a few years ago. He fought on Iwo Jima and lived to tell about it. Dad died at 102 years old a couple years ago. Semper Fi Dad and all you who served our country.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

What a great photo, @Pappy. Thanks for this post.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2020)

*Happy Birthday, Devil dogs!*


----------



## bowmore (Nov 10, 2020)

We visited the Marine Corps Museum back east. I met a Marine who was on Iwo Jima. There was a photo of him using a flamethrower


----------

